# serving peeps with dental floss



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep...burn down the tag ends after you tie your knots, just like serving material.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks flingin' i thought so but just wanted to make sure


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

Careful, the dental floss is very slick and the knots like to slide and loosen. Other than that, it is a very strong serving material for peeps.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Use the waxed stuff. It's great - that's all I use and have for a good while. Not as pretty as a peep nicely done with colored serving but works just as good. The waxed floss just melts up in a ball like serving does, maybe a little quicker. I really like it being waxed, doesn't move at all and it's easier to work with than regular serving. I've done a few with serving but got so used to the waxed floss that I had to run the serving through a stick of string wax first.


----------



## elkhunter2 (Feb 21, 2003)

i have used dental "tape" for serving peeps and doing emergency repairs when serving ends come loose. The dental tape is wider than the floss and comes waxed.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I use individual strands from a discarded bow string. It's basically dental floss, or very similar, and has the matching color of the new bow string. Works very well, a great way to use a scrapped string & you get a lot of peep servings from one old string. I wax it beforehand with string wax.


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

there is a 35Lb rigging floss ....bait and tackle that works way better


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Dental floss is also good to use as a wind indicator. I take just a few strands from a piece of floss and tie them on my stabilizer.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dental Tape is the way to go,,,You can also finish with a whip knot.and burn the ends also


----------



## davdeer19 (Jan 8, 2011)

try using waxed floss and also i like to lay down a little string wax on before i start to tie in and then when finished light graze with the lighter, this melds all together

dave


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

hunt123 said:


> use the waxed stuff. It's great - that's all i use and have for a good while. Not as pretty as a peep nicely done with colored serving but works just as good. The waxed floss just melts up in a ball like serving does, maybe a little quicker. I really like it being waxed, doesn't move at all and it's easier to work with than regular serving. I've done a few with serving but got so used to the waxed floss that i had to run the serving through a stick of string wax first.


and it is minty fresh!


----------



## rodnbow (Mar 2, 2011)

I used spiderwire - waxed it before i used it. Works well.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

i use waxed floss but put a very small dab of glue on a reef knot, when thats dried just cut off the excess and then lghtly melt, it don't take much


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

I used waxed dental floss for my peep, works great. I put a dab of super glue on the knot ends.


----------

